# Porcelain Rocket Micro Panniers - 10 Litre each



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I am trying to think through the benefits of using these in a bikepacking situation. Do these look like a good idea? Would say a front pannier not do the same thing (thinking I already have Ortlieb front panniers).

More details on them at Porcelain Rocket.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually really like the idea of small panniers, especially when they have "soft" attachments. I've been eyeing the Axiom Appalachian and the Arkel Dry-lites but these look like they might be more rugged.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

these look pretty cool but I would want a version that would work for low riders.


mike


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to have a modern option for panniers from an innovative company that understands bikepacking philosophy.

Ortliebs are burly, but overbuilt and heavy IME.

Thanks for the post, Aushiker.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the bags but I do not like waterproof liners much. I would much rather the bag just be waterproof in the first place.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I like the bags but I do not like waterproof liners much. I would much rather the bag just be waterproof in the first place.


I mentioned this in another forum and was told Cordura is waterproof and that maybe just seam sealing is needed. That said I haven't been able to verify this as yet.

Steve at Porcelain Rocket replied to my question about waterproofness thus ...



> As with all of our gear, we like to say that it's 'very very water resistant'. The addition of an RF-welded liner will make for a 100% waterproof setup.


Andrew


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

They are about half the weight of Ortliebs, if you're counting.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

I would like to see even smaller yet like 5 L to 8 L each and more in American style SADDLE type pannier. That size you could leave on..... multi use purpose

Swiss Army style ! Tactical style style rather than these half Samsonite have what ever things Ortieb,Arkel and all are selling

Then strap on a 20 L dry bag to rack top or other as needed.

Huge industry shortage..........

These "suitcase" panniers they want you to mount one on each side > suck.......unless your planing on going cross country, by pavement and your to dumb or broke to stay in a nice hotel, B & B along the way, as you pass them..........so you pack the kitchen and set up camp 50 yards from the interstate

I have a set of 16 L, saddle bag style....commuter type.....but, I don't use them much as is..........always I keep a dry bag to strap down on top, ready to go I have been tempted to take some Filson waxed cotton stuff, swiss army , army surplus,etc.etc and make my own.

I am hoping one of these fine, small shops sewing them up that have popped up lately in North America will start making some smaller, SADDLE style, tactical bags ( I hate the word "pannier" even ) more like Real Saddle Bags.

There is a ton of them for Dual Sport,Adventure ,Enduro, Sportster Motorcycles...........and yet nothing for MTB/Adventure bikes/bicycles.........bummer

BTW- reply to first post after rant. Sorry,nothing personal but I don't like those either.......to big, to boxy, to frilly looking.....as usual


----------



## TheAxiom (Jan 15, 2015)

Those look fantastic! I'm in the process of designing a platform for off road touring. I love the conceptvof soft luggage bikepacking but I realized that a lot of folks who do the soft luggage thing also lug a backpack and I'm trying to get away from that.

Quality lightweight luggage with soft attachments is definately an open market. I dont really need to remove the pannier from the rack because everything is in drybags anyhow.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a kayaking/rafting background. My most absolutely waterproof set up for my sleeping bag was a cheap plastic drybag from NRS lined with an ordinary plastic bag (the kind you get for the kitchen garbage can). Put plastic bag in drybag, stuff the sleeping bag in there, twist or tie a loose knot in the top of the garbage bag. Survived rain storms and a few raft flips in the Grand Canyon and stayed 100% dry, in fact dryer than some very expensive dry bags. Did the same with panniers on the GAP/C&O canal in June 2014. Just lined the panniers with a plastic bag before filling up. Everything got through a monster rain storm dry as a bone.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd be interested in some pictures of the back side, especially the "universal daisy chain lower attachment". I just modified and mounted a rack to my cross bike, taking some effort to keep it as low and narrow as possible, and am looking for some small panniers for light and fast trips. 

I considered some Arkel XM-28s or Dry-Lites. I like how narrow the XM-28s are but just don't like the idea of plastic and bungee cords holding them on, they also seem very tall. The Dry-Lites have a similar problem of mounting with hooks and bungees, and may also be easy to rip. 

These PR bags are in the volume range I'm considering but look quite wide and high. 

Does anyone know of anything else I should look at? Emphasis on being narrow and having "soft" attachments.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'd be interested in some pictures of the back side, especially the "universal daisy chain lower attachment". I just modified and mounted a rack to my cross bike, taking some effort to keep it as low and narrow as possible, and am looking for some small panniers for light and fast trips.
> 
> I considered some Arkel XM-28s or Dry-Lites. I like how narrow the XM-28s are but just don't like the idea of plastic and bungee cords holding them on, they also seem very tall. The Dry-Lites have a similar problem of mounting with hooks and bungees, and may also be easy to rip.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a good idea of what will work and what you want. I'd sew up a pair or have Scott at PR (or another threadmaster) do it. Having dialed in gear is worth the extra effort or expense.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I recently bought a sewing machine too. I was doing some looking and I think I can simply mod a couple of small backpacks to do what I want.

Edit: and then, in the next thread I looked at Silo Panniers | Rogue Panda Designs. I really like the seat bags too.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

open laptop ~ insert foot ~ my reply above

SKIP TO BOTTOM FOR SLIDE SHOW/MICRO PANNIERS

The more information that became available on these the more I liked them. So I ordered a set , they came yesterday (less than a week). I rolled the dirt tour'er out back this morning and took some smart phone pictures, loaded em to photo bucket slide show, that might help some folks ~"picture says a thousand words

* Nice company to deal with
* Very Light weight yet rugged !
* My hydration bladder works well out of it / if needed h20 is concern
* Definitely can handle single track/dirt and not come off + hold up for likely a lifetime
* I didn't care about the "removable back that doubles as a cutting board' . But, after seeing it (photo interior/red strap) = I luv it ! Great idea for camping as a cutting board,plate,etc
* P.R. does not say its "waterproof" like as in Hurricane proof but the genuine Cordura is treaded inside ~ plus I think most of us like to use various brightly colored and sized dry bags inside this type pannier for important stuff like smart phones, easy indignity of certain grab things,etc.
* I took a test ride with just some basic stuff in them, tools,tubes,etc. etc. that should have bounced around,made noise = THESE THINGS ARE the NEARLY SILENT. The most quiet/silent panniers I have ever used. Between strap/mount system , the fabric,design??? Either way they are quiet 
* I like the fabric over the plastic/pvc like hurricane proof type - just feels,looks right.
*Not a camp guy typically but went with that black came pattern for a few reasons * showing dirt ,wear age* townie mode I don't want panniers that draw attention - like "hey lets see whats in there to steal * I was concerned when I ordered but luv it was well (they have red,gray,black and more)
* These are not mount up and then quick off on for ever more like Ortliebs.......nor to they have the added weight and they will stay on ~ on the trail/single track with out having to zip/cable tie em down. They are not going to go on/off fast like that ~ But, for me = who cares ~ the whole Idea/want for me with "micro panniers" was to put em on and leave em on be it townie mode to - camping. I have tried a lot of stuff and used a dry bag strapped to a rack for 20 + years but NOTHING was handier,quicker be it pack's or grap'in stuff than panniers ~ just 99.9% of panniers didn't fit exactly what I wanted with most of them being to big,over built and made for road travel. For me the bike pack'in saddle bag/packs just are to much of a PITA to load/stuff un-load - get stuff quickly while on the bike for the limited volume but, I am not race'in the divide nor do I have full suspension / no braze on's etc.
*quality buckles
* the bottom floor is semi firm which I like so it doesn't collaspe and look like a wet sock if the bag isn;t packed full.

I am Sooooooooo !!!!!! pleased . I searched for something of Quality like this for several years now to the point I thought I would have to take up sewing. So pleased I even threw the provided P.R. sticker on the rear mud flap of my dirt tour's goat (grin)...........thought it was a kind a cool logo anyways

Link Below Photo slides below ~ I tried to take some pics of buckles,straps,etc


New Porcelain Rocket Micro Panniers Slideshow by BGFly | Photobucket


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Tinman said:


> open laptop ~ insert foot ~ my reply above
> 
> I am Sooooooooo !!!!!! pleased . I searched for something of Quality like this for several years now to the point I thought I would have to take up sewing. So pleased I even threw the provided P.R. sticker on the rear mud flap of my dirt tour's goat (grin)...........thought it was a kind a cool logo anyways
> 
> ...


Hola Tinman,

Thanks for the photos... they look AWESOME!!!

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Port,

I will add before it comes up here as it has already elsewhere
* frame bags are great for many. My little Trout fly rod does not fit in frame bags  yet goes on top the rack well. I am used to racks, others prefer frame bags, still others mix

More options the better for all


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

So last week on vacation I gave them a bit more of a work out

* visiting in the state of Virginia / mixed surface touring = check

* in Va. hit twice with heavy rain 1) 2 hr down pour = surprise dry inside. 2) then hit hard again latter = damp inside . = check

* from Va to Northern Pa where I met my son and did some MTB'ing = Check, very quite , never moved, no problem and I was rigid,modest volume, about 30-35psi

* I was intending to just leave them on this APB always as they are some light and quite. Rather than un=strap'in them I found, with this "micro's" it's faster to just take the four racks bolts out and leave the bags on the rack for on/off..........so with summer approaching I am not sure if I will leave on or switch as needed. There so light and quite I don't even notice them

* quick accessibility to contents is awesome

* nice from a utilitarian POV as well (store,book shop,coffee shop,commute)

* I greatly appreciate the look,texture , feel of these cordura Fabric compared to plastic, pvc of hurricane proof bags..........the trade off is I keep a few ultra light,small , back pack type dry bags inside for phone , etc. if/when needed. Not a Carradice waxed cotton but the treated inside Cordura is a nice go between (waxed cotton/cordura/plastic/pvc) and definitely has that nice fabric,feel look,quietness and per experience hunting/fishing prior its one of if not The toughest materials I ever used 

* remind me a little of the retro European military type bike rack saddle bags (panniers)

* just nice dirt tour'in, enjoying the outdoors to be able to bring a little real food and extra's along

* just what the "Dr, ordered" for AP Bikes, lt touring,commute,etc......very pleased


----------

